# Seiko Prospex Alpinist



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose une revue concernant la *Seiko Prospex Alpinist*, montre moyen de gamme de la marque nippone Seiko


----------

